# New P938



## Dangerfield (Jan 8, 2012)

For those who are planning to get a Sig P938, which model are you looking at?


----------



## multistage (Feb 24, 2011)

Think I'll sit this one out for a bit. Once the inevitable bugs are ironed out, then I'll take a look.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm holding out for a steel frame model.


----------

